# Germany JOB SEEKER VISA



## rutul

Hello to everyone,

First of all many thanks to expatforum to give me a chance to short out confusion in such a wonderful way.

Here i would like to have resolution against my doubts for Germany JOB SEEKER VISA. kindly refer as mentioned below.

1) What is the successful ratio of getting JOB over there once we get down in GERMANY on JOB SEEKER VISA?

2) I have total 4 years of experience as a Project Planning Engineer in Mechanical Industries. Is there any chances to have same JOB in same filed as Project Engineer in which i am working right now.? I am bit confused because Project stream is differ country to country so what is the ratio of being success in interview for the same position job? would they have vacancies in project or we need to start from beginning? Pls advise thoroughly...

3) German Language B1 course would be okay initially?

Regards,
Rutul


----------



## sweetginger

1. it depends on so many factors. cant give a straight yes or no
2. Have you ever worked with German clients?
3. If you are REALLY B1 fluent, it is good.


----------



## rutul

sweetginger said:


> 1. it depends on so many factors. cant give a straight yes or no
> 2. Have you ever worked with German clients?
> 3. If you are REALLY B1 fluent, it is good.


Hi, Really Thanks for your response..

1) okay. But my intention to ask you is, what could be a ratio (i.e. shall i say like 75% of candidate can get a JOB in such visa category in conjunction with current market scenario) is it?

2) No. Also my point is not that i want only project related JOB but the thing is to get a JOB at any of the way. 

3) Thanks for your resolution.


----------



## ALKB

rutul said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> First of all many thanks to expatforum to give me a chance to short out confusion in such a wonderful way.
> 
> Here i would like to have resolution against my doubts for Germany JOB SEEKER VISA. kindly refer as mentioned below.
> 
> 1) What is the successful ratio of getting JOB over there once we get down in GERMANY on JOB SEEKER VISA?
> 
> 2) I have total 4 years of experience as a Project Planning Engineer in Mechanical Industries. Is there any chances to have same JOB in same filed as Project Engineer in which i am working right now.? I am bit confused because Project stream is differ country to country so what is the ratio of being success in interview for the same position job? would they have vacancies in project or we need to start from beginning? Pls advise thoroughly...
> 
> 3) German Language B1 course would be okay initially?
> 
> Regards,
> Rutul


I don't think there is any comprehensive data available, yet, as the jobseeker visa is a relatively recent addition to the German visa categories.

So far I haven't even heard of a successful visa application, let alone somebody who went and got himself a job in Germany.

The German Embassy seems to refuse most visas because applicants can't make it clear that they have done their research on Germany and its job market and how exactly they want to go about applying for jobs there.


----------



## sweetginger

Yes, I do believe the quality of the applications are not good enough. Expectations are not met.

Candidates need to take the application process more seriously to avoid frustrations.


----------



## ks00235

*Would be great if you could give some advice!*



sweetginger said:


> 1. it depends on so many factors. cant give a straight yes or no
> 2. Have you ever worked with German clients?
> 3. If you are REALLY B1 fluent, it is good.


Hey there, 
I am Karthik, completed my biomed engg masters in Uk. Planning to apply for job seekers visa in Germany. i have been reading around that the success rate of this visa type is very less. I should mention i have got couple of interview offers from hospitals in germany. i have some contacts in germany through them i was able to get the interview. 

my question is, do u think since i already have couple of interview offers, i would have better success rate in obtaining the visa? 

thanks


----------



## miasanbm

Can someone really advise on the pattern of Motivation letter? I am looking through different threads but so far not much luck


----------



## exp-e-a-rt

Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.

I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.


CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.

I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.

Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.

Cheers.


----------



## miasanbm

thank you exp-e-a-rt for sharing the details...can please PM me the outline of your motivation letter?


----------



## bhashmi

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.



Congrats about getting the visa. Can you please help us writing the cover letter / motivation letter?


----------



## sj30888

*Can I apply from UK for Germany JS Visa ?*

Hi,

I am currently in UK and did my Masters in Finance and was planning to move back to India and heard about the Germany Job seeker visa. So can anybody guide me that if I can apply for this visa from UK ?


----------



## Applecrum

*covering letter*

hello exp-e-a-rt 

it was great to know about your visa experience, and i would be glad if you could PM me your covering letter.
am applying for this visa soon., and will keep you posted about the update.

thanks a ton.


----------



## ElConde13

Hi exp-e-a-rt,

it would be great if you could send me your letter of motivation as well as my girlfriend would like to come to Germany.

Thanks a lot!

philipp267 hotmail . com

please put between 267 and hotmail the "@"


----------



## niru.jsr

*Cover letter*

Hello..

Can you please provide me with your covering letter on niru.jsr gmail com . What short of accommodation proof did you provide them?.Any other stuff I should be careful about..Any help would be appreciated..I Live in UK..


Thanks


----------



## ks00235

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.


Hey there, 
I Have left you a Visitors message in your profile. Please do check that. 

Thanks 
Karthik


----------



## anaskanon

Hi friend, I found this forum very useful to me. And I just had a look on your post here. This is what I needed to know about applying for job seeker visa to Germany.

If you don't mind, could you please PM me the cover letter (by deleting your private details).
And friend, you said that you had showed them the funds for staying in Germany, Unfortunately I got no one in there even if I have I don't think they will do all the processes to get me an obligation letter. So, 

1. what is the amount of funds required for this Job seeker visa (minimum) for the entire 6 months? 

2. If you are staying in Germany right now, how much does it cost for living in Germany per month? 

3. Is it possible for me to get thi visa without a formal obligation letter? with only showing the proof of funds? 

4. And when you gave them the proof of funds, do they require bank statements for up to some months and are they gonna ask the source of income? If my dad is helping me on this like you did.

Please reply to my message via PM or on this thread. It would really help me a lot, friend.

Thank you


----------



## likith_jogi

anaskanon said:


> Hi friend, I found this forum very useful to me. And I just had a look on your post here. This is what I needed to know about applying for job seeker visa to Germany.
> 
> If you don't mind, could you please PM me the cover letter (by deleting your private details).
> And friend, you said that you had showed them the funds for staying in Germany, Unfortunately I got no one in there even if I have I don't think they will do all the processes to get me an obligation letter. So,
> 
> 1. what is the amount of funds required for this Job seeker visa (minimum) for the entire 6 months?
> 
> 2. If you are staying in Germany right now, how much does it cost for living in Germany per month?
> 
> 3. Is it possible for me to get thi visa without a formal obligation letter? with only showing the proof of funds?
> 
> 4. And when you gave them the proof of funds, do they require bank statements for up to some months and are they gonna ask the source of income? If my dad is helping me on this like you did.
> 
> Please reply to my message via PM or on this thread. It would really help me a lot, friend.
> 
> Thank you


1) you have to show the funds for 6months, atleast 5k euros
2) its depends on where do you stay, 600 euros may be sufficient if you are staying in sharing basis. i read people are surviving with 400 euros.
3) yes
4)i'm not sure about this. from my knowledge you might have to open a block account in germany and transfer the money to that account.

if i am wrong with 4th. please do correct it.

anaskanon you can call up german consulate and have check on your 4th question and update us also.

Regards


----------



## anaskanon

Thank you very much for your reply Likith_Jogi. I will check the 4th and update this discussion.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## ashishdudeja2003

*German Job Seeker Visa Eligibility*

Hello,

I wanted to apply for Germany Job seeker visa. Below is my education and professional details:

- Engineering in Information Technology
- MBA in IT and Marketing
- Work experience of 2 Years as IT business developer

I would like to know about my success chances and feasibility of my profile as per Germany job market. Also Do i need a job offer from german company before applying for visa?

If anything is missing and required then please let me know that specific thing so that i can work on that.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## ks00235

ashishdudeja2003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to apply for Germany Job seeker visa. Below is my education and professional details:
> 
> - Engineering in Information Technology
> - MBA in IT and Marketing
> - Work experience of 2 Years as IT business developer
> 
> I would like to know about my success chances and feasibility of my profile as per Germany job market. Also Do i need a job offer from german company before applying for visa?
> 
> If anything is missing and required then please let me know that specific thing so that i can work on that.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish


Hi ashish, 
It's a job seekers visa so you definitely don't need a job offer. 

If you have just decided about applying for job seekers visa you should take a look at the following website, 

india.diplo.de 

You can find the checklist in there. 

Regards


----------



## kishorekvsr

hi friends iam kishore from india having 3.5 years of IT EXp but iam mechanical engineer basically. i would like to apply for this visa... any body is there who wish to apply too here from hyderabad or any city??


----------



## ashishdudeja2003

Hello,

Thanks for quick response and answer my question. I have seen the checklist and going to prepare for all necessary documents. Based on my profile, what would be the success chances of getting this visa?

How is the Germany Job market as per profile?

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## ks00235

ashishdudeja2003 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for quick response and answer my question. I have seen the checklist and going to prepare for all necessary documents. Based on my profile, what would be the success chances of getting this visa?
> 
> How is the Germany Job market as per profile?
> 
> Regards,
> Ashish


I would say your motivation letter should be very strong. Prior to applying for Job seekers visa, research well about the job opportunities. You can do that in various job portals like Monster.de; linkedIn etc. from my researchon this website I understand that when the motivation letter is not compelling then the visa gets rejected. Also apply on you own and dont go through any consultancy

Also I would recommend you take a look at the website 

Anabin - Informationssystem zur Anerkennung ausländischer Bildungsabschlüsse: anabin Datenbank Make sure that your university that you did your MBA is listed in the website and that the status says H+

Cheers


----------



## ashishdudeja2003

Thanks for quick reply. Sure, I will so research on job opportunities.

Also I have checked the website. My B.E and MBA universities come under H+ .

Thanks you very much for your answers. I will get back if i have other queries related to visa process.


----------



## maheshshrivastava

Congrats Expert.

Currently I am working in SAP since 2007 and my education was in BE (Electronics).
Would it will create problem to get job seeker visa to work in Germany ??

kindly ping me your mail id to get info on Visa.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------



## maheshshrivastava

kishorekvsr said:


> hi friends iam kishore from india having 3.5 years of IT EXp but iam mechanical engineer basically. i would like to apply for this visa... any body is there who wish to apply too here from hyderabad or any city??


Hi Kishor,

I also have the same issue. Currently I am working in SAP since 2007 and my education was in BE (Electronics).
Would it will create problem to get job seeker visa to work in Germany ??

Kindly share if you get something on this via private message.

Thanks,
Mahesh


----------



## samj341

Hi All,

Thanks for sharing your knowledge about the process of applying for the Job seeker visa. 

I am SAP FICO consultant with good experience. And I am hoping to get the Job Seeker Visa. I am hoping to start applying for jobs from here initially. I wish to know the following:

1. How willing are the German employers in processing the work permit?
2. Where can I get the information on shared accommodations? Because when I will be travelling to Germany, I may or may not be having any job offer in my hands. So I would like to stay economically to save on cost. So I would prefer a shared accommodation.

Thanks in advance

Sameer Joshi


----------



## HarshaG

Hi ,

Your Information was highly helpful !

I am currently working for an MNC as SAP-ABAP Developer since 3 years and planning to move to Germany for jobs since there's high demand for SAP professionals in Germany and around.
I have a few queries where I'd like to recheck to get through the visa process.

- Work experience letters - I have the offer letters and pay slips of the companies I worked for. I planning not to resign, but take leave and enclose a 'proof of employment' certificate from the company so that I could join back the same firm, in case i fail to make it in Germany. Would this proof suffice for the application?

- Cover letter - Would it sound good if I mention my above plan of backing up my current job Could you please share it with me or PM me.

- Proof of funds - What form should this proof has to be in? Can I enclose a normal bank statement of the account i hold in India currently?
I read in the same thread that a new account has to be opened in Germany and the money has to be transferred from Indian to German account. Could you please confirm which one among the above two is true.

Appreciate your help!
Thanks !


----------



## Surajyadav

*cover latter*

Hi,I have read you post here and I need some help about cover latter. As you successfully got your visa you can help me in cover latter. I have completed B.tech in major of electrical and electronics. I have leaned German A1 level and got certificate from goethe institute.can you pls mail me a cover latter.I am available at [email protected]ïl.çom
thanking you
Regards
Suraj


----------



## bitra.rao

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.



Please help with sample cover and motivation letters. Many Thanks.


----------



## ashishdudeja2003

*Block account*

Hello,

I went to Deutsch bank for block account and applied for it. They gave me a block account form of student but I am going to apply for job-seeker visa.

Does it work?

Can anyone explain me the process of opening a block account in Deutsch bank?

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## James3214

I thought 'blocked accounts' were only for students? Why do you need a blocked account for the Job seeker visa? Don't you just have to prove that you have the funds to survive?


----------



## daggerhead

*exp-e-a-rt thanks*



exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks for the information


----------



## daggerhead

*exp-e-a-rt need some information*



exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi , 

I am currently living in UK . Planning to migrate to germany. Need your help on germany job seeker visa. 
Please kindly help me out.

I am currently working under ICT Tier 2 visa long term staff migrant. Do i need to attach current employers acknowledgement ?

How long it takes to apply for job seeker visa in london. 
Well i dont see the links or any FAQ for job seeker visa in german embassy london website.

Are you still in london or migrated to germany. I couldnt send private message so replying back in this forum page.

Waiting for your reply.

Thanks


----------



## sandeepkhaira

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi

I got Job Seeker Visa approval yesterday. I have to go for stamping next week. Now, I am wondering how can I search job once I land in Germany. I am planning to fly in first week of June.

In my point of view, I should be looking for some local consultants to help me but I am not sure how to find them. Please suggest on this.

I am also wondering that to which city I should go and search the job. I pulled a list of cities where IT is actually booming. Top 10 cities are:
1 Rhein-Neckar-Kreis County
2 Munich, County
3 Darmstadt, City
4 Leverkusen
5 Fürstenfeldbruck
6 Karlsruhe, City
7 Nuremberg, City
8 Aachen, City
9 Main-Taunus-Kreis, County
10 Böblingen, County

So, can you guide me about the city that I should choose for looking up job and staying in Germany? My profile is mix of Business Analyst / System Analyst / Test Lead.

I am also searching for the sites from where I can find accommodation on the sharing basis, so that I should not be worried once i land there. Need help on this too.

Please help me out in the above queries.

Thanks in advance!
Sandeep


----------



## wingsofdesire

sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi
> 
> I got Job Seeker Visa approval yesterday. I have to go for stamping next week. Now, I am wondering how can I search job once I land in Germany. I am planning to fly in first week of June.
> 
> In my point of view, I should be looking for some local consultants to help me but I am not sure how to find them. Please suggest on this.
> 
> I am also wondering that to which city I should go and search the job. I pulled a list of cities where IT is actually booming. Top 10 cities are:
> 1 Rhein-Neckar-Kreis County
> 2 Munich, County
> 3 Darmstadt, City
> 4 Leverkusen
> 5 Fürstenfeldbruck
> 6 Karlsruhe, City
> 7 Nuremberg, City
> 8 Aachen, City
> 9 Main-Taunus-Kreis, County
> 10 Böblingen, County
> 
> So, can you guide me about the city that I should choose for looking up job and staying in Germany? My profile is mix of Business Analyst / System Analyst / Test Lead.
> 
> I am also searching for the sites from where I can find accommodation on the sharing basis, so that I should not be worried once i land there. Need help on this too.
> 
> Please help me out in the above queries.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Sandeep



Munich and the Rhein-Main area are the places to be, for IT jobs. If you look state wise then it would be Baden Württemberg, Bayern, Hessen, Rheinland Pfalz and Nordrhein Westfallen. The density of IT jobs is greater in these states. Munich is a pretty costly city. But look for staying in comparatively smaller cities like Heidelberg or Nürnberg. Look for "Wohgemeinschaft" in these websites Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren. But if you don't know german, then it's difficult for you to navigate through this website.

You can simply search for "Wohngemeinschaft in Munich" for example in google. I hope this will give you some idea. 

Cheers


----------



## sandeepkhaira

wingsofdesire said:


> Munich and the Rhein-Main area are the places to be, for IT jobs. If you look state wise then it would be Baden Württemberg, Bayern, Hessen, Rheinland Pfalz and Nordrhein Westfallen. The density of IT jobs is greater in these states. Munich is a pretty costly city. But look for staying in comparatively smaller cities like Heidelberg or Nürnberg. Look for "Wohgemeinschaft" in these websites Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren. But if you don't know german, then it's difficult for you to navigate through this website.
> 
> You can simply search for "Wohngemeinschaft in Munich" for example in google. I hope this will give you some idea.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks wingsofdesire!! Now, I am researching based on what you have mentioned.

Sandeep


----------



## Melody11

this may help you too:

Auswärtiges Amt - Studying and working in Germany
much succes!


----------



## Nononymous

Melody11 said:


> hallo, schön das Du an einer Arbeit in Deutschland Interesse hast. Um Deine Frage zu beantworten, ein Visa "zum Arbeitsuchen" gibt es nicht!


EIgentlich gibt es sowas - "Job Seeker's Visa" heisst es.

Nicht klar ob dieses Visum überhaupt nutzvoll ist, aber.


----------



## aruno

sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi
> 
> I got Job Seeker Visa approval yesterday. I have to go for stamping next week. Now, I am wondering how can I search job once I land in Germany. I am planning to fly in first week of June.
> 
> In my point of view, I should be looking for some local consultants to help me but I am not sure how to find them. Please suggest on this.
> 
> I am also wondering that to which city I should go and search the job. I pulled a list of cities where IT is actually booming. Top 10 cities are:
> 1 Rhein-Neckar-Kreis County
> 2 Munich, County
> 3 Darmstadt, City
> 4 Leverkusen
> 5 Fürstenfeldbruck
> 6 Karlsruhe, City
> 7 Nuremberg, City
> 8 Aachen, City
> 9 Main-Taunus-Kreis, County
> 10 Böblingen, County
> 
> So, can you guide me about the city that I should choose for looking up job and staying in Germany? My profile is mix of Business Analyst / System Analyst / Test Lead.
> 
> I am also searching for the sites from where I can find accommodation on the sharing basis, so that I should not be worried once i land there. Need help on this too.
> 
> Please help me out in the above queries.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Sandeep



Hi Sandeep,

First of all congratulations on your visa.

I am also in same situation. I got visa last week and planning to travel by june first week, I am from hyderabad. y dont we move together and help each other. give me ur email i wil keep in touch with u.


----------



## prabu86

*Job Seeker Visa - Accomodation Proof*

Hello,
Need info regarding "Job Seeker Visa - Accomodation Proof". The Banglore consulate expects either "Verplichtungserklärung" or Hotel booking as accomodation proof. Unfortunately they are not accepting "Miet Vertrag".

The possibilty to submit "Verplichtungserklärung" is ruled out. 

Question #1
I can book hotel online for only 30 days max. Do we need to submit booking confirmation for the whole
6 months? If yes, is there anyone to tellme how/where can i do it (any websites?)

Question#2
I cant find hotels less than 20 Euros. So minimum rent for 30 days would be 600 Euros. I have opened
a "Sperrkonto" for 6 months with monthly expected expenses as 650Euros as expected by consulate.
And now, if i produce a hotel booking of monthly rent 600 euros, will they accept it.

Any Reply/contact details from the people who went through this process will be appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## CHIRAGJAISWAL

sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi
> 
> I got Job Seeker Visa approval yesterday. I have to go for stamping next week. Now, I am wondering how can I search job once I land in Germany. I am planning to fly in first week of June.
> 
> In my point of view, I should be looking for some local consultants to help me but I am not sure how to find them. Please suggest on this.
> 
> I am also wondering that to which city I should go and search the job. I pulled a list of cities where IT is actually booming. Top 10 cities are:
> 1 Rhein-Neckar-Kreis County
> 2 Munich, County
> 3 Darmstadt, City
> 4 Leverkusen
> 5 Fürstenfeldbruck
> 6 Karlsruhe, City
> 7 Nuremberg, City
> 8 Aachen, City
> 9 Main-Taunus-Kreis, County
> 10 Böblingen, County
> 
> So, can you guide me about the city that I should choose for looking up job and staying in Germany? My profile is mix of Business Analyst / System Analyst / Test Lead.
> 
> I am also searching for the sites from where I can find accommodation on the sharing basis, so that I should not be worried once i land there. Need help on this too.
> 
> Please help me out in the above queries.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Sandeep



Congratulations Sandeep .. not sure where you are now, but can you please help me with motivation letter. Please PM me.


----------



## prabu86

Congratulations sandeepkhaira!

I know my friend staying in karlsruhe for cheap rent. like this sharing accomodations are there in all major cities. i can the details. Please PM me.


i am senior software engineer, having 10 years experience in software filed. 
I recently gave my documents. I am waiting for the results. your guidance and experience also useful for me.

Regards,
prabu.


----------



## sandeepkhaira

prabu86 said:


> Hello,
> Need info regarding "Job Seeker Visa - Accomodation Proof". The Banglore consulate expects either "Verplichtungserklärung" or Hotel booking as accomodation proof. Unfortunately they are not accepting "Miet Vertrag".
> 
> The possibilty to submit "Verplichtungserklärung" is ruled out.
> 
> Question #1
> I can book hotel online for only 30 days max. Do we need to submit booking confirmation for the whole
> 6 months? If yes, is there anyone to tellme how/where can i do it (any websites?)
> 
> Question#2
> I cant find hotels less than 20 Euros. So minimum rent for 30 days would be 600 Euros. I have opened
> a "Sperrkonto" for 6 months with monthly expected expenses as 650Euros as expected by consulate.
> And now, if i produce a hotel booking of monthly rent 600 euros, will they accept it.
> 
> Any Reply/contact details from the people who went through this process will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,


Hi prabu86

book any cheap hotel in Germany through booking.com. You will find lot of dormitory / hotels with an options to make payment when you check in. Just make sure to keep the check in date at least 1 or 1-1/2 month later than when you expect visa decision so that you can cancel the booking later on after decision. And, you can search for new accommodation before you leave. you need to be careful about booking date because website will take your CC info and will auto deduct the payment if you do not cancel the booking before check in time.

Try to book cheap options because embassy considers the fact that you have booked cheap place it means you are genuinely 
planning to reside there.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ajay.lele83

Hello guys,

sorry to hijack this thread but can anybody please help me on below.

I started applying for jobs using linked in and other websites and have got positive invite for an interview from one of the consulting firms based in mainz, i would like to know about below.

1) Will the interview be more of technical or generic?
2) The interview is telephonic , so will the recruiter be more specific about German language?


----------



## ajay.lele83

thanks, do you have any idea about how is the interview process?


----------



## Preethi kiran

*obligation letter*



sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi prabu86
> 
> book any cheap hotel in Germany through booking.com. You will find lot of dormitory / hotels with an options to make payment when you check in. Just make sure to keep the check in date at least 1 or 1-1/2 month later than when you expect visa decision so that you can cancel the booking later on after decision. And, you can search for new accommodation before you leave. you need to be careful about booking date because website will take your CC info and will auto deduct the payment if you do not cancel the booking before check in time.
> 
> Try to book cheap options because embassy considers the fact that you have booked cheap place it means you are genuinely
> planning to reside there.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hello everyone, 

the information above was helpful!! but i have a few queries regarding the same:

1. a proof of accomodation is required, so can a informal letter from my frnd staying in germany wud be enough?? or shud he have to give me both letter and obligation document as well? 

2. the website visa-germany.co.za, i read from the FAQ section tht if u r funding ur own trip then a formal letter wud be enough and no need for a obligation letter(frm frnds/contacts residing in germany). 

3. I also learnt tht, after u get a job seeker visa - there is a buffer period of 6months for u to travel to Germany. I meant to say tht if i get the visa approved from April, then i can try for a job in Germany from India until 6months(till sept) and if i fail to land with a job then i can visit germany and try there(my visa will be valied frm my first visit to germany after approval). I hope i am clear. Am i right or have i been misleaded??

Can u please help me through with these confusions. Awaiting ur reply

thanks


----------



## exp-e-a-rt

Hello everyone,

Sorry I've been inactive for a while. Moving to Germany, learning the language and the job hunt took up most of my time. Anyway, I saw that a few of you have replied to my post here seeking assistance regarding the cover letter. I'll have to dig around to locate it (if I still have it). But as I've mentioned in my post, it is pretty simple, just state the reasons - why? how? and what if you can't make it.

I know some of you have also sent me private messages, but for the life of me, I just could not locate the reply option. So if someone here can tell me how to, I will respond to all your private messages. Alternatively, you can PM me your email address and I'll write you.

I would like to help as much as I can, but time is precious commodity for me now as I've started work. Yes, I found suitable work here, and I have received my EU Blue Card.
Point to note - I did not use a consultant or a third party at any stage of this process, as I did not see where they could add value, apart from providing guidelines on what documentation to provide, which you can gather and do yourself with a bit of research, asking around and a lot of patience.

Cheers & good luck!


----------



## hastia86

hello everyone
can you please help me with motivation letter, my german language b1, i have a interview in embassy, 30 mars. please pm me


----------



## hastia86

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've been inactive for a while. Moving to Germany, learning the language and the job hunt took up most of my time. Anyway, I saw that a few of you have replied to my post here seeking assistance regarding the cover letter. I'll have to dig around to locate it (if I still have it). But as I've mentioned in my post, it is pretty simple, just state the reasons - why? how? and what if you can't make it.
> 
> I know some of you have also sent me private messages, but for the life of me, I just could not locate the reply option. So if someone here can tell me how to, I will respond to all your private messages. Alternatively, you can PM me your email address and I'll write you.
> 
> I would like to help as much as I can, but time is precious commodity for me now as I've started work. Yes, I found suitable work here, and I have received my EU Blue Card.
> Point to note - I did not use a consultant or a third party at any stage of this process, as I did not see where they could add value, apart from providing guidelines on what documentation to provide, which you can gather and do yourself with a bit of research, asking around and a lot of patience.
> 
> Cheers & good luck!





exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.


thank you for sharing data, i have 30 mars an interview in embassy, can you please PM me the outline of your motivation letter?


----------



## beppi

If you don't have motivation enough to write your own motivation letter, you will not make it!
Copying others' letters is a good way to be rejected, as the officials know the other letters and will see what you've done.


----------



## pdingare

*Job seeker Visa*

Hello,
I am a post graduate, having 7.5 years of working experience out of which 4 years in SAP. I am a SAP FI certified consultant looking for Job in SAP in Germany. Please let me know about job seeker visa process. Also i want to know should i go for any agencies such as Apex Visas, Opulentus, YAxis 


Thanks in advance.



Regards
Parag


----------



## sandeepkhaira

prabu86 said:


> Congratulations sandeepkhaira!
> 
> I know my friend staying in karlsruhe for cheap rent. like this sharing accomodations are there in all major cities. i can the details. Please PM me.
> 
> 
> i am senior software engineer, having 10 years experience in software filed.
> I recently gave my documents. I am waiting for the results. your guidance and experience also useful for me.
> 
> Regards,
> prabu.


Thanks Prabhu86

Let me know if you need anything from me.

Regards
Sandeep


----------



## sandeepkhaira

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've been inactive for a while. Moving to Germany, learning the language and the job hunt took up most of my time. Anyway, I saw that a few of you have replied to my post here seeking assistance regarding the cover letter. I'll have to dig around to locate it (if I still have it). But as I've mentioned in my post, it is pretty simple, just state the reasons - why? how? and what if you can't make it.
> 
> I know some of you have also sent me private messages, but for the life of me, I just could not locate the reply option. So if someone here can tell me how to, I will respond to all your private messages. Alternatively, you can PM me your email address and I'll write you.
> 
> I would like to help as much as I can, but time is precious commodity for me now as I've started work. Yes, I found suitable work here, and I have received my EU Blue Card.
> Point to note - I did not use a consultant or a third party at any stage of this process, as I did not see where they could add value, apart from providing guidelines on what documentation to provide, which you can gather and do yourself with a bit of research, asking around and a lot of patience.
> 
> Cheers & good luck!



Hi exp-e-a-rt

I got Job Seekers Visa. I need some guidance from you for searching job in Germany. Please share your contact number and email, if possible.

You can mail me contact details on [email removed by moderator, please do not post personal information]

Thanks!
Sandeep


----------



## visanj

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Sorry I've been inactive for a while. Moving to Germany, learning the language and the job hunt took up most of my time. Anyway, I saw that a few of you have replied to my post here seeking assistance regarding the cover letter. I'll have to dig around to locate it (if I still have it). But as I've mentioned in my post, it is pretty simple, just state the reasons - why? how? and what if you can't make it.
> 
> I know some of you have also sent me private messages, but for the life of me, I just could not locate the reply option. So if someone here can tell me how to, I will respond to all your private messages. Alternatively, you can PM me your email address and I'll write you.
> 
> I would like to help as much as I can, but time is precious commodity for me now as I've started work. Yes, I found suitable work here, and I have received my EU Blue Card.
> Point to note - I did not use a consultant or a third party at any stage of this process, as I did not see where they could add value, apart from providing guidelines on what documentation to provide, which you can gather and do yourself with a bit of research, asking around and a lot of patience.
> 
> Cheers & good luck!


Thanks for your help, I have a small clarification

Is Masters degree mandatory for EU Blue Card? I have B.E degree and have 9 years of exp in IT. I just want to know if I'm eligible or not


----------



## James3214

visanj said:


> Thanks for your help, I have a small clarification
> 
> Is Masters degree mandatory for EU Blue Card? I have B.E degree and have 9 years of exp in IT. I just want to know if I'm eligible or not


No, a 'Masters' degree is not mandatory but your university degree must be comparable to a German one. Just make sure you get a job that pays over EUR 37k.


----------



## exp-e-a-rt

sandeepkhaira said:


> Hi exp-e-a-rt
> 
> I got Job Seekers Visa. I need some guidance from you for searching job in Germany. Please share your contact number and email, if possible.
> 
> You can mail me contact details on []
> 
> Thanks!
> Sandeep


Congratulations Sandeep. I guess the forum does not allow you to share personal contact details. Send me a PM, I'll see if I can get it to work this time.


----------



## exp-e-a-rt

visanj said:


> Thanks for your help, I have a small clarification
> 
> Is Masters degree mandatory for EU Blue Card? I have B.E degree and have 9 years of exp in IT. I just want to know if I'm eligible or not


As James3214 mentioned, a master's degree is not mandatory, but it has to be equivalent to a German degree. You may be asked to clarify that (I do not have personal experience in that regard).
If you have a job contract in IT that pays over €37,128 or a job offer in the general category that pays over €47,600, you should be fine. The official EU Blue Card's website has all the necessary information. I cannot post links yet as my post count is below threshold.
When you have that and eventually apply for your work permit / Blue Card, make sure that the forms your employer fills in for this purpose states that clearly (nature of the job). It has to go through the labour department for approval.

To answer some other questions in the thread, the job market is not too bad. It may take a while to find one though (it took me four months). I did not even get calls for an interview, but a straight rejection for the 100s of applications I had made, but in the end I had two interviews and got offers from both.
On the language front I noticed that even if you are an IT technical consultant, most organizations expect you to be conversant in German. I'm technically at B1 level, but cannot speak fluently, and that wasn't enough for a lot of companies. It is very hard to find the ones that use exclusively English, though a lot of them say their business language is English. I've heard it's better in the North though. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## sandeepkhaira

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Congratulations Sandeep. I guess the forum does not allow you to share personal contact details. Send me a PM, I'll see if I can get it to work this time.


I tried to send you Personal Message. However, it did not allow me to send it, as PM is disabled by you. That's why I left my email id. If you are on FB or linked in I can send you request. Please let me know your name, so that I can send you request. From there we can exchange personal details. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## sandeepkhaira

exp-e-a-rt said:


> As James3214 mentioned, a master's degree is not mandatory, but it has to be equivalent to a German degree. You may be asked to clarify that (I do not have personal experience in that regard).
> If you have a job contract in IT that pays over €37,128 or a job offer in the general category that pays over €47,600, you should be fine. The official EU Blue Card's website has all the necessary information. I cannot post links yet as my post count is below threshold.
> When you have that and eventually apply for your work permit / Blue Card, make sure that the forms your employer fills in for this purpose states that clearly (nature of the job). It has to go through the labour department for approval.
> 
> To answer some other questions in the thread, the job market is not too bad. It may take a while to find one though (it took me four months). I did not even get calls for an interview, but a straight rejection for the 100s of applications I had made, but in the end I had two interviews and got offers from both.
> On the language front I noticed that even if you are an IT technical consultant, most organizations expect you to be conversant in German. I'm technically at B1 level, but cannot speak fluently, and that wasn't enough for a lot of companies. It is very hard to find the ones that use exclusively English, though a lot of them say their business language is English. I've heard it's better in the North though. Hope this helps, good luck!


Hey exp-e-a-rt, One more thing, I do not know German...does that mean its going to be tough for me to find the job in IT? Thanks!


----------



## visanj

exp-e-a-rt said:


> As James3214 mentioned, a master's degree is not mandatory, but it has to be equivalent to a German degree. You may be asked to clarify that (I do not have personal experience in that regard).
> If you have a job contract in IT that pays over €37,128 or a job offer in the general category that pays over €47,600, you should be fine. The official EU Blue Card's website has all the necessary information. I cannot post links yet as my post count is below threshold.
> When you have that and eventually apply for your work permit / Blue Card, make sure that the forms your employer fills in for this purpose states that clearly (nature of the job). It has to go through the labour department for approval.
> 
> To answer some other questions in the thread, the job market is not too bad. It may take a while to find one though (it took me four months). I did not even get calls for an interview, but a straight rejection for the 100s of applications I had made, but in the end I had two interviews and got offers from both.
> On the language front I noticed that even if you are an IT technical consultant, most organizations expect you to be conversant in German. I'm technically at B1 level, but cannot speak fluently, and that wasn't enough for a lot of companies. It is very hard to find the ones that use exclusively English, though a lot of them say their business language is English. I've heard it's better in the North though. Hope this helps, good luck!


Expeart, can you tell me your skill set please? Are you in Development?


----------



## financepil

Hi All,

It's time for me to payback to this thread. I have been following it for so long and my few cents about JSV

I applied for this visa 2 months back:
- very short motivation letter stating my plans.
- Accommodation got, Got my friend to write a letter and he signed it below (Just the signature)
- Bank balance of $ 9000
- degree certs
- CV
- 1 year travel insurance ( Very Important)
- Salary Slip
- Few job application followup E-mails (Printouts)

I was calling the embassy to check regarding the visa and at last i received their response yesterday stating that my visa has been granted. So don't waste time thinking just about motivation letter. Try to put up all you can to show them that you are actually/seriously looking for a job!!!

Now I'm thinking which city to go and where to stay


----------



## AussiePune

*German Skills*

HI Congrats on Visa... What about German Skills ? Did you mention anything about German speaking skills while applying?


----------



## exp-e-a-rt

visanj said:


> Expeart, can you tell me your skill set please? Are you in Development?


No. I spent 8 years in Business Development and Marketing in IT services. I took a break for my MBA, and now I'm in technology consulting, Salesforce.com to be specific.


----------



## sandeepkhaira

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Congratulations Sandeep. I guess the forum does not allow you to share personal contact details. Send me a PM, I'll see if I can get it to work this time.


Hi exp-e-a-rt

I cannot PM you, as its disabled at your end. Please share your contact details such as email id and phone number if possible. I need some guidance from you regarding job search in Germany.

Thanks in Advance!
Sandeep


----------



## sandeepkhaira

*Hi*

Hi exp-e-a-rt

As you are online, we can share contacts now and remove them as soon as they are exchanged. Thanks!


----------



## financepil

Hi Sandeep and Expert,

Just one more question, What about our visa validity after 6 months ? Can this be extended?
I'm planning to move in 2 months from now. Would you share your contacts to get in touch?

Cheers


----------



## p-j

Dear all,

can anybody tell who has got job seeker visa from Mumbai or other embassy, how much time they will take from the submission of application to issuing visa in Mumbai?

I speak fluent German, have studied and worked in Germany. now thinking to go back

Any feedback regarding this query would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.

Cheers


----------



## click2shivesh

*German Visa and Job Search*

Deal Experts,

I would like to apply for Germen Job Seekers visa. I have 11.5y of exp in IT along with A1 level certification in German Language.
I have following query, please help with your answer.

- how i Y-Axis i am in touch with them for visa process. is there any other consultant who can help in more constructive way. 
- Job perspective. i see so many requirement matching my profile in Germany, however i am still not getting any response.
- how easy/difficult is to get job in germany, i do not have any one in germany.
- does anybody know any consultancy in germany/india who help in finding job with substantial confidence.


Regards,
Shivesh


----------



## abhijitroy

p-j said:


> Dear all,
> 
> can anybody tell who has got job seeker visa from Mumbai or other embassy, how much time they will take from the submission of application to issuing visa in Mumbai?
> 
> I speak fluent German, have studied and worked in Germany. now thinking to go back
> 
> Any feedback regarding this query would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Cheers



Hi, 
I got job seeker visa from Mumbai consulate last month.
Though they with say 6-8 weeks, but usually it takes 6-8months!
You can pm me in case you need any help...


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
6 to 8 months is a very long period to wait..
Did you applied by urself or through agency? wts ur work experience and which stream?


----------



## abhijitroy

Madhura13 said:


> Hi,
> 6 to 8 months is a very long period to wait..
> Did you applied by urself or through agency? wts ur work experience and which stream?


Yes, that is quite a long time, may be becoz I applied from Mumbai consulate (metro cities are the busiest in terms of scale of applications)

I have to 9yrs of experience in IT/Telecom domain.


----------



## Madhura13

you applied by urself or through agency? 
some key points on motivation letter of urs so that it may help others as well.


----------



## klove

Hi everyone, if any successful job seeker visa applicant could share their experience on the whole process, would be really helpful.


----------



## HarshaG

pdingare said:


> Hello,
> I am a post graduate, having 7.5 years of working experience out of which 4 years in SAP. I am a SAP FI certified consultant looking for Job in SAP in Germany. Please let me know about job seeker visa process. Also i want to know should i go for any agencies such as Apex Visas, Opulentus, YAxis
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Parag


Dont chose any consultancies. they say they guide you the visa processing. but the rest of the work has to be solely done by you. also, importantly, they dont guarentee your job. You'd feel confident and have the experience of what it means to do things all by yourself. Witness it !


----------



## daggerhead

exp-e-a-rt said:


> No. I spent 8 years in Business Development and Marketing in IT services. I took a break for my MBA, and now I'm in technology consulting, Salesforce.com to be specific.


Hi exp-e-a-rt,

Good day. Many thanks for sharing your thoughts in this forum. Its really helpful for beginners like me. Well let me introduce myself , i am ICT Tier 2 visa holder living in UK with valid visa till 7 July 2014. I am interested inapplying for job seeker visa . If i apply this week in uk german embassy will i get the visa within june 2014 end ? 
I did emailed german embassy here and they replied back with following details 
1 valid passport and valid UK visa/permit
2 general residence permit application form
3 CV and references
4 German or otherwise recognised equivalent university degree
5 detailed motivational letter
6 proof of stay in the UK
7 if applicable: evidence of further preparations made to find a job in Germany
8 proof of financial means
9 full travel-health insurance covering the whole period of stay 

Do you have any thoughts about the 
"general residence permit application form" - what do they mean with this?.


Your inputs will be very helpful to me.

My UK visa is expiring in another 1 month. Just thinking whether if i apply for job seeker visa - will i get back the passport soon. 
From your posts, i could understand that they give the visa the next day ? is that rite ?


----------



## Avinm

Hello

Is there anyone to help me with motivation letter for jubseeker visa.


----------



## nitinsg

click2shivesh said:


> Deal Experts,
> 
> I would like to apply for Germen Job Seekers visa. I have 11.5y of exp in IT along with A1 level certification in German Language.
> I have following query, please help with your answer.
> 
> - how i Y-Axis i am in touch with them for visa process. is there any other consultant who can help in more constructive way.
> - Job perspective. i see so many requirement matching my profile in Germany, however i am still not getting any response.
> - how easy/difficult is to get job in germany, i do not have any one in germany.
> - does anybody know any consultancy in germany/india who help in finding job with substantial confidence.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shivesh


Hi,
I don't find y-axis too good to go ahead(My experience),
Consultancies in germany - 'india coaching and consulting'


----------



## nitinsg

Avinm said:


> Hello
> 
> Is there anyone to help me with motivation letter for jubseeker visa.


I can help you with motivation letter, you can mail me on 'iwillwriteit at gmail'.


----------



## kkarth35

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi,

Next month we (me and my friend) have planned to apply for the job seeker visa.... i have few doubts regarding the procedure.....

My profile 
M.E Computer aided design,
3 yrs exp in CAE
German: B1 (now planning to do b2)

my friend's profile

M.E Computer aided design,

8.5 yrs exp in CAE seating systems

german : A2

1) I dont have birth certificate and born before july 1988....as per indian act no need of birth certificate for those who born before jan 1989.... pls confirm whether i need it......

2) I have got a home in Dresden for 7 months and got a rental agreement.... stating rules and regulations and period of stay .... and the agreement has no seal and only the landlord's sign and our's sign... is it ok?

3) i will get experience and relieving letter after two months only... since am in notice period i wont get it.... can i submit my current company offer and appraisal letter or payslips as a proof of exp....

and if possible could you PM me your cover letter for a reference......

please clarify my doubts....

thanks
regards,
karthik


----------



## beppi

1. You'd have to explain (and prove) the Indian rules about birth certs every time you deal with German officialdom. If you can, get a cert to make things easier!
2. Seals are uncommon on private contracts in Germany. This should be o.k.
3. Should be o.k. Too.
Write your own cover letter - copying others is a sure way to rejection!


----------



## kkarth35

thank you so much....

for safer side i planning to get birth certificate.....


----------



## mdorri

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.


thank you for your information 
Is it NECESSARY having language certificate like TOEFL or IELTS ?


----------



## beppi

mdorri said:


> Is it NECESSARY having language certificate like TOEFL or IELTS ?


Germany speaks GERMAN, thus TOEFL or IELTS will not help at all.


----------



## James3214

An IELTS or TEFL (or one of its similar acroynms) is a useful qualification to get jobs teaching English in Germany. But, I do know that some native English speakers have managed to teach English in Germany without them. Not very well paid to start with but do the qualification if you can to gain some credibility.


----------



## ALKB

mdorri said:


> thank you for your information
> Is it NECESSARY having language certificate like TOEFL or IELTS ?


It's not necessary but would be useful to prove your proficiency in English, especially if you are not fluent in German, yet. 

I am a German native speaker but I have usually taken an IELTS or TOEFL every two years or so (when I was living in Germany) to have a valid document showing my level of English.

So, it certainly won't hurt.


----------



## mdorri

Hi there 
is there necessary any certification of German language or English? which score?
Thanks a million


----------



## fheumeni

thank you exp-e-a-rt for sharing the details...can you please PM me too the outline of your motivation letter ?


----------



## ram_rallapalli

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi 

Can you please mail me the outline of your cover letter to ram.rallapalli(AT)outlook.com

Regards,
Ram


----------



## prashu

*Motivation Letter for job seeker visa*

Hi,

Thanks for sharing your experience.

I am going to face immigration interview in 2 days. It would be great, if you email me the outline of your motivation letter

Email id : prashus99 gmail com



Br,
prashu


----------



## marck11

Hi All,

I am a newbie to this forum and I have a few questions to the Job seeker Visa. Please assist:

1. How much amount is considered as proof of Funds in INR? I get different figures in different sites.

2. Is this sufficient if this amount is available in Indian Bank account?

3. Is Health Insurance mandatory at the time of document submission?

4. Proof of stay - If a Friend is in Germany, will it be sufficient if the person gives a letter for permission to stay ? Or we have to book hotels only ?

5. Document verification charges - The website states to bring the money for document verification. But in other site, it is mentioned as DD. How will we know how much amount is required ? What is the general approximate amount ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dalalsubhro123

Hi exp-e-a-rt,
Thank you so much for your detailed information. I have one more query pertaining to the 'accommodation' which is also a criteria to be fulfilled for JSV. Would appreciate if you provide some information in this regard.
Thank you.


----------



## umashankarkonda

Hi Kishore,
Did you applied for Job seeker visa? if yes, what was the result?

Regards,
Umashankar


----------



## exp-e-a-rt

Hello,
Yes, you need to provide proof of accommodation - either a rental contract in your name, a hotel booking, or if you're staying with a friend - their rental contract and a letter from them guaranteeing you accommodation.
Hope that helps.

Good luck!




dalalsubhro123 said:


> Hi exp-e-a-rt,
> Thank you so much for your detailed information. I have one more query pertaining to the 'accommodation' which is also a criteria to be fulfilled for JSV. Would appreciate if you provide some information in this regard.
> Thank you.


----------



## alpipo

*job seeking visa GER*

Thank you for this forum, I visited it few moths before applying for my JSV in Germany, and by the LORD's grace, I got it. The process is really straight forward and strict. You either have all the required documents or you don't. There is no reward for most improved with them, you have to be spotless in all the documents you provide. I am willing to give back to this community,THANK YOU ONCE again.


----------



## alpipo

ks00235 said:


> Hey there,
> I am Karthik, completed my biomed engg masters in Uk. Planning to apply for job seekers visa in Germany. i have been reading around that the success rate of this visa type is very less. I should mention i have got couple of interview offers from hospitals in germany. i have some contacts in germany through them i was able to get the interview.
> 
> my question is, do u think since i already have couple of interview offers, i would have better success rate in obtaining the visa?
> 
> thanks



if you already have some interview, your chances are really good. Just make sure you have a good motivation letter and ALL the required documents


----------



## harini.p

ks00235 said:


> Hey there,
> I am Karthik, completed my biomed engg masters in Uk. Planning to apply for job seekers visa in Germany. i have been reading around that the success rate of this visa type is very less. I should mention i have got couple of interview offers from hospitals in germany. i have some contacts in germany through them i was able to get the interview.
> 
> my question is, do u think since i already have couple of interview offers, i would have better success rate in obtaining the visa?
> 
> thanks


Hi
Could tell me how did you approach them because, i am looking for jobs in germany


----------



## mm_haider

*germany Job Seeker Visa*

how much funds are required to be shown?


----------



## mm_haider

exp-e-a-rt said:


> Hello all. I've been lurking around this forum, reading up for the past 6 months. Now I'm here to give back to this community.
> 
> I recently moved to Germany on a Job seeker visa from the UK, where I did my MBA. The process is pretty straight forward. You need your CV, work experience and academic certificates, proof of funds sufficient to take care of your living expenses. and a cover letter stating your plan. I'll try and break it down a bit.
> 
> 
> CV - Keep it down to one page if possible
> Work experience letters - Put together everything you can, offer letters, relieving letters, promotion/appraisal letter etc
> Academic certificates - From high school up to your highest qualification, incl professional training (if any)
> Cover letter - One page, stating the purpose of your application, what your plan of action is, how would you go about it, and what is your back up plan if you fail to make it in Germany. I wrote about how I spoke with a few of my German classmates while studying in the UK, what I did in terms of researching the market, where and how I will look for / apply to jobs. I also mentioned that I will be taking an intensive language course to bring me up to speed (which I'm doing currently). I had also been learning German by myself for 4 months prior to moving here. Anyway, you get the idea...I can email you an outline of my letter if you need. PM me.
> Proof of funds - This was a bit tricky. As I had recently pumped in all of my savings into my MBA, I had no money left. My dad was kind enough to offer to support me till I start work again. So if someone else is going to 'sponsor' you, they need to go to the German embassy, with all their docs, and get a "Verpflichtungserklärung" or a formal obligation letter. This will have to be submitted along with your application.
> 
> I submitted my docs at the Embassy in London, and I got a call the next morning saying my visa ready to be collected.
> I moved here about a month ago and I'm halfway through my 4week intensive B1 course. I'm not fluent yet, but that will take time.
> Moving on to the job market. It is very hard to find a job without being able to speak German. Even for roles that don't require German, where the business language is English, your potential employer would expect you to speak at least half decent German, so that you can gel well with your colleagues (who may not speak much English), and also so that you fit in well with the rest of the society - which is very important to them as they don't want to invest time and money on hiring someone only to find out that he/she wants to leave in a few months because they can't 'fit in'. And talking about the fitting in part, you really need German to do anything here. Apart from a few signs at major subway/train stations and tourist attractions, you hardly find English. Everythin will be writted and spoken in in German. So do yourself a favour, sign up at your local Goethe Institut and get yourself at least to an A2 level before moving.
> 
> Hope that cleared up some of your questions. Please feel free to ask me anything over here or on PM.
> 
> Cheers.


What is the requirement of Degree Attestation etc? Is it Really required? and how about German language requirements? 

Regards,


----------



## Shravanm

Hi exp-e-a-rt

I am basically from india and i have now finished my MA from UK and my Uk visa lapses on 12th of feb. I am looking out to apply for the german job seekers visa and needed your help.

Since i am new to this forum its not allowing me to PM you kindly share a contact or PM me so that we can converse.

your post was really helpful I appreciate your concern

Thank you.


----------

